# Orange Crush - Build Thread



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

This thread is meant to document my restoration and rebirth of a 1980 Ariens ST724 blower.

Purchased 1/29/15
Price 75.00
Condition Fair
Known Issues - Motor stalled while running, will not restart/turn over. 
Goal - Get back to running condition, and slowly disassemble and refurbish summer of 2015/16


----------



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

Your ability to fit it in your car is impressive! Can't wait to see what else you can do with it.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Johnny_W said:


> Your ability to fit it in your car is impressive! Can't wait to see what else you can do with it.


Thanks man, that was the plan, I couldnt believe I got the hatch closed. I am on the search for a motor as a back up plan.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cool! looks like a fun project!
I'll be watching with interest..
Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice truck! 
My wife and were traveling a few years back and stopped by an antique shop about 100 miles from our home. Decied to buy 6 old wooden chairs. We're in a Honda Prelude, you know, the little doorstop looking car? Don't ask me how but we got *all 6 chairs in that car. * I know it sounds impossible but somehow we got them in there.
Cool pics of a cool blower.


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

Great pictures Duff Daddy. I will be following this thread with interest as well. I can't wait to see your progress.

Thanks for sharing your project with the group.

Mary Lyn


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

My kind of thread/poster...lots of pics!!!! 

Can't wait to see what you do with her!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool cool, looking fwd to resto pics! Love the name too.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you are looking for cheap you can get the Harbor Freight 212cc engine for around $100 with coupons. Will be easy to swap it on there either permanently or just to use for this winter.

Also like the great packing skills. Even more impressive because I know how heavy those things are.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, I think i have found a Techumseh 7hp from an early 90's model, for free that I may swap on if I can break the piston free from the cylinder. 

Resto right now wont be crazy but summer time it will. What is everyone using for paint (close to original color as possible) 

Think It may get a good sanding, hit with some por15 and paint.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

This should be good...stick with it once you get started...I plan to do the same to the 932017 once the weather warms.

PS: You should try and get that original motor back to running condition. Use a temp motor if you want to use the machine this winter


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Chevy engine orange is a good match.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Since you're calling this "Orange Crush" you better make sure it has lots of mods. Lights, big chrome stack exhaust, wheelie wheels....


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I was implying the "crush" would come from my expected expense....that this would CRUSH my budget.....


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Duff Daddy said:


> Thanks guys, I think i have found a Techumseh 7hp from an early 90's model, for free that I may swap on if I can break the piston free from the cylinder.
> 
> Resto right now wont be crazy but summer time it will. What is everyone using for paint (close to original color as possible)
> 
> Think It may get a good sanding, hit with some por15 and paint.


The Tecumseh got a stuck piston? That is a cool bore engine meaning it has no cast iron liner. I not sure how much luck you will have trying to break that piston free without causing further damage. The 212cc Predator engines are real strong runners and they compare well to 8hp flat heads engines in power. The 3 01 cc Predator is a nice engine too and it will be an absolute beast with that engine on it. Plus the 7 to 10hp Tecumseh flat heads are notorious for blowing connecting rods.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> The Tecumseh got a stuck piston? That is a cool bore engine meaning it has no cast iron liner. I not sure how much luck you will have trying to break that piston free without causing further damage. The 212cc Predator engines are real strong runners and they compare well to 8hp flat heads engines in power. The 3 01 cc Predator is a nice engine too and it will be an absolute beast with that engine on it. Plus the 7 to 10hp Tecumseh flat heads are notorious for blowing connecting rods.


The older Tecumsehs had an aluminum cylinder?
I didn't know that, I assumed because my HMSK was a cast iron sleeve that all of them had been.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Started teardown, first removed fuel tank, electric starter and pull cord. 

Next was the cylinder head 









Things were looking positive, cyinders had good cross hatching (for what I could see) I did check the oil looks pretty nasty but did have correct amount and smelled loaded with fuel.


























Piston is good, rod and crank are junk. I have 3 options. 

new "rebuild kit with used crank
used rotating assembly 
used engine (7 or swap an 8hp) 
new china junk (not high on list of options but still have to consider it)


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Duff Daddy said:


> Started teardown, first removed fuel tank, electric starter and pull cord.
> 
> Next was the cylinder head
> 
> ...


Assuming the crank size is correct and everything lines up this is my vote :

Honda GX240.
7.9HP NET.

Will beat any engine out there at everything, in my opinion. Probably by far the most costly solution, but won't let you down either.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

@CHRISJ is that the 196cc engine? 
Honda GX Series Horizontal OHV Engine &#151; 196cc, 3/4in. x 2 7/16in. Shaft, Model# GX200UT2QX2 | 121cc - 240cc Honda Horizontal Engines| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Duff Daddy said:


> @CHRISJ is that the 196cc engine?
> Honda GX Series Horizontal OHV Engine — 196cc, 3/4in. x 2 7/16in. Shaft, Model# GX200UT2QX2 | 121cc - 240cc Honda Horizontal Engines| Northern Tool + Equipment


No Sir,

It's 270CC model GX240.

The only one I see at Northertool seems to be a fancy model or something.

240cc Honda Horizontal Engine GX240 QA2

A GX270 would work as well power wise as it's 8.5HP Net. I do see one of those at Northern for just under $600.

One of the big reasons I have a lot of respect for Honda engine's is they still publish horsepower and they use NET rather than gross like Briggs. Gross being with muffler and air filter removed, nice huh? Snowblowers don't typically have air filters, but they do have mufflers.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I Emailed Jackmel last night and am waiting on an answer for some power options he may have. Id like to stay with a stock flathead.... I like the rattle as well as enjoy excessive hydrocarboons ...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Really tearing into it there Duff!!! 

Looks like that head gasket gave up it's ghost some time ago as well.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Duff Daddy said:


> I Emailed Jackmel last night and am waiting on an answer for some power options he may have. Id like to stay with a stock flathead.... I like the rattle as well as enjoy excessive hydrocarboons ...


Why not use a Honda clone? A brand name Honda engine is about $400. Plus the clone will start in one pull as well and will toss the snow just as well as the brand name engine. The HF Predator 212cc will have more power than the old Tecumseh . I re-powered a Montgomery Ward ( Gilson ) 8/26 with the HF 212cc and it has plenty of power. Plus the HF 212cc will not crush your budget. And Jackmel has put more Predator engines on than anyone here too.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

GustoGuy said:


> Why not use a Honda clone? A brand name Honda engine is about $400. Plus the clone will start in one pull as well and will toss the snow just as well as the brand name engine. The HF Predator 212cc will have more power than the old Tecumseh . I re-powered a Montgomery Ward ( Gilson ) 8/26 with the HF 212cc and it has plenty of power. Plus the HF 212cc will not crush your budget. And Jackmel has put more Predator engines on than anyone here too.


I listed it as an option. Im not worried about the power or even the noise/fuel benifits but id like to keep it as close to orig as possible with the replacement motor. 

No real reason, just personal preference


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Duff Daddy said:


> I listed it as an option. Im not worried about the power or even the noise/fuel benifits but id like to keep it as close to orig as possible with the replacement motor.
> 
> No real reason, just personal preference


I like your thinking duff, I'm a fan of keeping the "original" look of things whenever feasible. Stay on course!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I like your thinking duff, I'm a fan of keeping the "original" look of things whenever feasible. Stay on course!


I guess it it were a classic American Muscle car I would restore it as close to original with a few small hidden upgrades such as polyurethane mounts and suspension upgrades and bigger Brembo front brakes and rotors and modern electronic ignition and engine management. It got to handle and brake well and old cars were not as good as new machines because of improvements in suspension systems, brakes
and engines. For example Car and Driver magazine ran a head to head comparison with a new Mustang Boss 302 against a classic 1970 Boss 302 and the new car out accelerated and out cornered the old Mustang all while getting 26 mpg on the highway. A modern OHV is not going to ruin that machine and right now it is not worth too much with a blown engine. It is just a snow blower. Better than scrapping the whole thing. I guess if you can find a good running Tecumseh flat head put it on. However it's tough to find a good running old engine and I would not put too much money into fixing an old obsolete L head engine and I have done maintenance for a landscaping company so I have worked on old engines before. The Co owner also was a mechanic and he was a big fan of Kawasaki and Honda engines and we had 2 Briggs commercial engines on the 42 inch walk behind commercial lawn mowers and the Kawasaki ' s burned far less oil and more reliable than the Briggs engines ever were.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

GustoGuy said:


> I guess it it were a classic American Muscle car I would restore it as close to original with a few small hidden upgrades such as polyurethane mounts and suspension upgrades and bigger Brembo front brakes and rotors and modern electronic ignition and engine management. It got to handle and brake well and old cars were not as good as new machines because of improvements in suspension systems, brakes
> and engines. For example Car and Driver magazine ran a head to head comparison with a new Mustang Boss 302 against a classic 1970 Boss 302 and the new car out accelerated and out cornered the old Mustang all while getting 26 mpg on the highway. A modern OHV is not going to ruin that machine and right now it is not worth too much with a blown engine. It is just a snow blower. Better than scrapping the whole thing. I guess if you can find a good running Tecumseh flat head put it on. However it's tough to find a good running old engine and I would not put too much money into fixing an old obsolete L head engine and I have done maintenance for a landscaping company so I have worked on old engines before. The Co owner also was a mechanic and he was a big fan of Kawasaki and Honda engines and we had 2 Briggs commercial engines on the 42 inch walk behind commercial lawn mowers and the Kawasaki ' s burned far less oil and more reliable than the Briggs engines ever were.


Ok gusto, thanks for all the info. But he said he wants to keep it original and I simply agreed with his pov. He's not about to scrap it, that's not an option in his plans thus far, and I'm not comparing it to a classic muscle car at all. We all know the convinces of a modern engine and to each his own, I have no problem with them and many engine swaps come out really cool, but here Duff wants to keep it the way it came from the factory. It's a storyline that is being beat to death on the forum, old vs new. Some of us like to fix old crap and keep it going as long as we can, it's just that simple.
Sometimes I think you have stock in that predator company!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with wanting to keep it original. If possible.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

The sheer fact of keep it original is only to keep reliability (unexpected things happening, not saying that it doesnt happen with tecumseh) up, also keep used part replacement an option also.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Duff Daddy said:


> The sheer fact of keep it original is only to keep reliability (unexpected things happening, not saying that it doesnt happen with tecumseh) up, also keep used part replacement an option also.


I'm new to the forum but I recall connecting rods being a major weak point on the older Tecumsehs.

I think it's still considered a weak point on the most recent HMSK series as well, but not near as bad as the older ones.

Something to consider.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Where are you located, Duff Daddy? One of us might be able to help you out with an engine.....


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm in central mass. Word on the street is if I can dig a blower out of a snow pile tomorrow ..I get it for free. It's an older ariens...White/orange 7hp (not sure of cut) I'll make 1 good out of the 2 I have. 

This unit is pretty rough. Bucket and cutting edge look tender... chassis/motor mouting look ok though..


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Duff Daddy said:


> I'm in central mass. Word on the street is if I can dig a blower out of a snow pile tomorrow ..I get it for free. It's an older ariens...White/orange 7hp (not sure of cut) I'll make 1 good out of the 2 I have.
> This unit is pretty rough. Bucket and cutting edge look tender... chassis/motor mouting look ok though..


 It is a 24" cut. Good Luck


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I got 2 free blowers but had to work for them....


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

That second one looks like it might be a 1965 differential model with a first series half teardrop bucket! 
This is the second one of these 1965's Ive seen, the other one being mine. I have a 1965 10ML60D, serial number 17054, that also came with the first series half teardrop bucket, so now we have confirmation. Serial number's 017001-025500 were 1965 10ML60D's and some of these were sold with the 1964' half teardrop non clutched buckets. That also looks like the original engine, please share the serial numbers and date codes on the engine housing, and then look for the attachment serial on the bucket.

The one in your first pic is a 1978 924000 series.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks man I will look today. Gotta get it off the ground first


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

HillnGullyRider said:


> That second one looks like it might be a 1965 differential model with a first series half teardrop bucket!
> This is the second one of these 1965's Ive seen, the other one being mine. I have a 1965 10ML60D, serial number 17054, that also came with the first series half teardrop bucket, so now we have confirmation. Serial number's 017001-025500 were 1965 10ML60D's and some of these were sold with the 1964' half teardrop non clutched buckets. That also looks like the original engine, please share the serial numbers and date codes on the engine housing, and then look for the attachment serial on the bucket.
> 
> The one in your first pic is a 1978 924000 series.


Hillngully, I think that one duff dug out may be a '64? It has the round chute from the first series tractors, no?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah, im pretty sure thats a '64 "first series", not a '65.

Rider, im curious about your machine that you say is a '65 with a first series bucket..can you post some photos?

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

It's a half bucket w kit. ..


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Go look at the 10000 series index toward the bottom of your 10000 page. 1964 serial for the 10ML60D are 000001-017000....1965 10ML60D are 017001-025500. I picked mine up from the original owner, an elderly gentleman who lived in my city, it was not posted for sale, I simply stopped and inquired. He had no reason to make up a story or be misinformed about origin. I even know the (now defunct) dealer where it was purchased. 1965 model Sno-Thro purchased in 1965 with a vacuum and a mower attachment. He told me the only thing not original was the engine which was replaced with a 7HP in the late 60's because the original 6HP blew. The 7hp was also blowing smoke and well worn. I suspect this was from using the unit as his main mower on an acre lot. So it is a 1965 tractor delivered with a half teardrop bucket but I could never verify from the engine that it was a 1965, because the engine was missing.....Now Duff daddy uncovers this one with much later frame serials than mine, and it looks like it has the original engine and bucket installed.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I got them free from the gr9und...still not home yet. See post above for attached photos


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Duff Daddy said:


> I got them free from the gr9und...still not home yet. See post above for attached photos


 Not sure if this helps that one pic , and hope you don't mind .


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Well that is a 1964 scoop, and an engine produced in late September of 1964. The 10000 index must be a typo and mine is a 64 model sold in 1965 as there are no 1965 10ML60D's and thus no reason for Ariens to separate the tractor serial number cutoffs in their official publication. 

This still doesn't explain my other 10ML60D that my granpa purchased new with a full teardrop, has been in the family ever since, and has lower frame serials than Duff's new find or my half teardrop 10ML60D....tractor SN 007276 , -Engine H60-750030 SN 4192 04806.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Duff, that '64 is a great find for free even in its rough shape. Any plans for that one?


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Ray, 

I'm honestly not sure. Part of me says keep it original, get it running and just clean it up. The other part says repo were it use and run it but save the factory power plant. 

One issue is that the handle bars are cracked. The wheelsdo spin and roll, but trans linkages are pretty tight.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I hear you man, it's a big undertaking if your going to get it right. At least you got it for free and you can take your time with them. Parts are out there....try jackmels. He is the man for old parts. I love the look of those big old tecumseh H60's too.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its well known that the 10,000 series model list contains many errors!  I talk about it in several places on the webpage..see the second section on this page, called "what happened to the 1964 10,000 series?"

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

My theory is the 10,000 series model list was made in 1974, at the end of the 10,000 series model run..someone at Ariens in '74 gathered a decades worth of paperwork to make the list, and mistakes were made..they included some '64 machines in that manual, but didn't make clear they aren't technically 10,000 series machines..

What it all boils down to, is that there is no such thing as a 1965 model 10ML60D..the two machines being discussed in this thread are 1964 models, not '65's, and the Tecumseh date tags support '64..because they are '64's! 

That one list has caused a lot of confusion over the years..I thought I had clarified it enough on the webpage, but perhaps not..I will take a look and see if I can make it better..maybe that document should just come out of the page alltogether..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

HillnGullyRider said:


> This still doesn't explain my other 10ML60D that my granpa purchased new with a full teardrop, has been in the family ever since, and has lower frame serials than Duff's new find or my half teardrop 10ML60D....tractor SN 007276 , -Engine H60-750030 SN 4192 04806.


10ML60D with a *full* teardrop? Well that is an interesting analomy..
The engine cleary says 1964..so the only mystery is the bucket.
Only two possible explainations I can think of:

1. It did somehow get the '65 bucket when new at the factory..seems very unlikely.

2. It originally came with a '64, bucket, and at some point over the past half century, it got a 10,000 series bucket..far more likely! 

Rider, if the bucket has its model number tag, that would probably solve the mystery..since it could be any year from '65 to '74..if its later than a '65, then we would know for sure..

Scot


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I think the problem is, you have to separate bucket production from engine production from tractor production. I believe there were 1965 tractors that received engines that were manufactured in late 64, and a few of these were shipped with leftover 1964 buckets. Making a typo with sharp serial number cutoffs seems a bit of a stretch. I suppose this would only be cleared up if someone shows up with a tractor # higher than #17001 and a receipt dated 1964. Yes technically they are 1964 models, but I also believe none of these high serial tractors were sold in 1964.


I also believe there were some 1964 tractors that were used to showcase the new 10000 bucket, possibly as display models (the 1964 10000's). I'm pretty sure both my units were purchased new after Jan 1 1965, and I have a high suspicion that my 1964 10ML60D 10000 was purchased after the summer of 1965. All the Ariens literature that has been saved is dated 7/65, and the house wasn't even fully occupied until early 1966.

Edit; I also want to add that there is a difference in tractors between my high serial (half teardrop) and my low serial (full teardrop)...The lower serial tractor has no locking knob for the axle, it is full time open differential. The higher serial 10ML60D has the knob on the left wheel.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmmm...maybe..but I believe none of those things are necessarily true!  Because they are much more easily explained in other ways: it seems more plausible that a '64 received a 10,000 series bucket years later..and buying a '64 model later in 1965 would not be at all unusual..happens all the time, right up to today..there is no reason to believe any '64's ever got '65 buckets when new..one machine is really not enough of a reason to be creating new theorys IMO, when alternate explaniations are far more likely.

Scot


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

This is one machine in my collection that has been in the family for 50 years. I don't care what anyone else really thinks or theorizes, as I know for a FACT that this is a 64 machine that came from the showroom floor with a 10000 style bucket. It is the only machine I don't have to take someone else word about origin.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone have a time machine handy?


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok well good news and bad.... good we have both blowers back at my house and defrosting..... BAD.....see attached 



That is a window...a window which one can see the CRANK


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Duff Daddy said:


> Ok well good news and bad.... good we have both blowers back at my house and defrosting..... BAD.....see attached
> 
> 
> 
> That is a window...a window which one can see the CRANK


I'm having trouble making it out, what are we looking at?


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

A hole on the right side of the block ....looking at the crank  this is on the 70's unit


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

ugh....air conditioned block


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

That was the blower that was suppose to have run.... FML


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh shoot. Maybe look for a shortblock on eBay? Or try jackmels, he does a lot of repowers, I bet he has a few long/short blocks laying around.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Appears the side of the block is blown off... wtf? did someone stick a M-80 in there?


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeq ray I think this will get a period motor. But the issue is Idon't know how the other stuff looks



So of 4 units.....

John Deere 828D - runs fin
1980 Ariens St724 - broken rod, damaged crank.
1978 Ariens 924000 - windowed the case, not sure on engine size, still trying to defrost to check components further.
1964 10ML60D - doesn't roll well, motor is unknown.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Scrappy, I'll yank the head later and check the piston, but it was bad, I don't see a rod hanging down haha it was catastrophic failure I guess


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

scrappy said:


> Appears the side of the block is blown off... wtf? did someone stick a M-80 in there?


 Not an M80. Thrown connecting rod. I am sure it was due to low oil running or over revving. I say re-power it with an new old stock American made Briggs if you can still find them. I would be hesitant to re-power with another used old Tecumseh. Lots of newer winterised albeit Chinese made engines to pick from.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I right now don't mind repower in the turd st724 with a predator and keep the older ones closer to OE


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Duff Daddy said:


> I right now don't mind repower in the turd st724 with a predator and keep the older ones closer to OE


 You will be amazed at how well that Predator engine runs. Trust me I own 3 of them and they are easily among the best running small engines I own. Use the info found here to winterize the engine using only a small piece of sheet metal for strategically placed engine shrouding. Scrub it down and get some Chevy engine orange and tape off the decals and it will not only run great it will look great too.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I went to the 64 pulled the Itty bitty pull cord...and it turned over. Oil to be chaged, a half gallon of ethanol free, and a plug...


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Duff Daddy said:


> I went to the 64 pulled the Itty bitty pull cord...and it turned over. Oil to be chaged, a half gallon of ethanol free, and a plug...


and we have contact?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

See if it pops with some ether


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

That's the plan. It's still cold but we got like 20+" of snow AGAINtoday so I'll make a trip to the dealer to get a plug for it, Oil and some carb cleaner.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok so I got a fee 7hp tecumseh motor. It ran on a bench with either... installed annnnnd doesn't run. I suspect it has something to do with the wiring for the key. I will by pass it for now but I will wire it back in after. 

Anyone done this. I'm thinking I can just wire all together and by pass the ignition cylinder.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just disconnect all the wires. Does it have a throttle or safety key on the engine so you will still have a way to turn it off?

All those do is touch the spark plug wire to the engine basically.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

@shryp it has a key on the headset, also has throttle on the handle bars as well. Only thing on the motor is primer, and choke..


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

I should add this bad beast worked most of the winter with a repowered white h70. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

